# song for the EMT



## tubagal2007 (May 11, 2010)

Hey everybody,
A while ago I came across a group called the EMS Country Express that had songs about EMT's. Does anybody know where I can find a copy of this album?


----------



## njff/emt (May 14, 2010)

couldn't find a CD but here's their site
www.myspace.com/emscountryexpress


----------



## foxfire (May 14, 2010)

I love the songs.


----------



## Traumaking (Jun 4, 2010)

*EMS songs*

you should try Sequoyah rain, The Angel, its a great song......more like southern rock though.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1ki6F905Bs. You can find them on myspace


----------

